# Classic cars, trucks and motorcycles



## Maggie Cummings

There's a group of motor heads on this forum. How about we start a hot rod or rat rod thread? I'll post a pix of my 89 IROC, it's got a Corvette LT1 engine, bored 40 over. New tranny and rear end. I will have positrac in a month. I want to trade for a VW bug, old one or a Corvair. The IROC is so fast and runs like a NASCAR. Has some parking lot rash and I need a new wheel.......anyone else got something we'd like to see? I have a bad feeling I will be here alone......Over the week end I'm gonna have a friend take a pix of me smokin'em.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Here's the wheel I need......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

yep, all alone


----------



## jim taylor

Not alone I just don't have pics to post unless u want to see a tarp covering a 67 camaro rs or a 73 z28 sitting in a driveway with flat tires


----------



## jim taylor

Also not sure about your area but around me there are a bunch of place that will fix and repair your wheel. Older parts are getting harder and harder to come by had a 98 z28 at the shop and was almost impossible to get what I needed for it without going to aftermarket expensive parts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

If you expand it to include vintage muscle bikes (motorcycles).
I like my cars slow and reliable.


----------



## jim taylor

I'm a fan of anything that has a motor the bigger the better in my book.


----------



## Speedy-1

*I just sold my Ranchero a little while back . It had a 429 Cobra Jet and was so fast it could pass anything but a Gas Station !!  I also have nice Motorcycle pics if you expand the thread ! *







*And of course the "obligatory" Big engine pic ! *


----------



## jim taylor

Digging the ranchero. I think I remember Maggie talking about a Harley before so I'm sure she's game.


----------



## Speedy-1

jim taylor said:


> Digging the ranchero. I think I remember Maggie talking about a Harley before so I'm sure she's game.


 
*Well , OK Here's my Valkyrie 1520 cc,s 6 cylinders , 6 carbs , and 100 Hp ! Whats not to like ? *


----------



## Yvonne G

this is off the 'net, but the one my dad restored looked just like it only sky blue pink:




That's a '35. He also had a black '36. Not a convertible, but a phaeton.


----------



## Yvonne G

I had to sell this because I couldn't afford the insurance:


----------



## Yvonne G

Anybody have any suggestions where I might sell my '31 Ford radiator cowling?


----------



## Yvonne G

this is my current ride:




It has a hemi engine and is very peppy.


----------



## jim taylor

Ebay there is also a site called Hemmimgs its a classified for all sorts classic cars and parts. Not quite sure what's involved to do it but they reach I wide variety of car people. It the same as anything else have to find that one person that needs it. But Hemmings is well known for hard to come by rare stuff.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Kawi 1441r
209 h.p. with current modifications. 2015 (The green and black Ninja)
Lime green Ninja 2004 zx1200r and red 2002 Honda Superhawk belong to my wife. Built for her.
The silver 71 BMW R60-5 I no longer own. But did for 20 years.
The blue Kawi '72 750 king cobra is a frightening blast from the past. Currently in storage and my 2002 Kawi ZRX 1200 retro look bike.
I have several others. Just no other photos.
I've also owned a big block 70 Charger and a bug block 71 Challenger.
Fast for a car.
Not fast by motorcycle standards....


----------



## Yvonne G

jim taylor said:


> Ebay there is also a site called Hemmimgs its a classified for all sorts classic cars and parts. Not quite sure what's involved to do it but they reach I wide variety of car people. It the same as anything else have to find that one person that needs it. But Hemmings is well known for hard to come by rare stuff.



thank you. I'll look it up.


----------



## Yvonne G

I just perused their site and I was hoping to see a like item for sale as I have no idea what the cowling is worth, but they don't have any.


----------



## mike taylor

This is the rust bucket I'm working on .


----------



## mike taylor

This is the other one we just finished .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Rust builds character.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah it do


----------



## mike taylor

Here are some pictures of my old truck and the car being taken apart . A little more cutting on the car then I can start welding the truck to it . This is fun . If you haven't cut up a car you should do it once in your life .


----------



## Stuart S.

Here's our 72 Chevy 3/4 ton with a Detroit 1 ton rear end. The Beach Buggy.


----------



## DutchieAmanda

I just sold my classic '73 VW Beetle. Loved the car but didn't drive it enough. And with a baby coming somewhere soon I had to prioritise... 

Did a lot of work on it, repaired the engine for example. Although most people thought it must be my husbands car, because young blond women are not supposed to work on classic cars...


----------



## Speedy-1

*We are still trying to decide on a caption for this one ! Narrowing it down to ;

A - Don't try this at home !*

*B - Hold my beer and watch this !*


----------



## Maverick

Midnight blue '75 Camaro 350 with 10.9:1 dome pistons, Holley 750 double pumper, edelbrock performer intake, Competition Cams stainless steel roller rockers, pushrods ect. Accel super coil, stainless headers, electric fans B&M megashifter, 373 Richmond posi-traction..... To much to go on.... I have to run 110+ octane or she wants to detonate with that compression. Love the bikes to... I have a CBR600rr as well.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Here are some pictures of my old truck and the car being taken apart . A little more cutting on the car then I can start welding the truck to it . This is fun . If you haven't cut up a car you should do it once in your life .


You're putting a truck chassis on a Caddy?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speedy-1 said:


> *We are still trying to decide on a caption for this one ! Narrowing it down to ;
> 
> A - Don't try this at home !*
> 
> *B - Hold my beer and watch this !*
> 
> View attachment 193899


That'd work great on a tail gator.


----------



## Speedy-1

Maverick said:


> Midnight blue '75 Camaro 350 with 10.9:1 dome pistons, Holley 750 double pumper, edelbrock performer intake, Competition Cams stainless steel roller rockers, pushrods ect. Accel super coil, stainless headers, electric fans B&M megashifter, 373 Richmond posi-traction..... To much to go on.... I have to run 110+ octane or she wants to detonate with that compression. Love the bikes to... I have a CBR600rr as well.


 *I did that with my Z - 1 , had to run 109 octane so the valves wouldn't rattle ! My mechanic told me the only thing I could do to make it faster was "lose weight" !  Finally sucked a valve , running that hot doesn't do a lot for engine life ! *


----------



## mike taylor

ZEROPILOT said:


> You're putting a truck chassis on a Caddy?


Nope I'm putting a f100 body on a Lincoln town car chassis. Everything the Lincoln has the truck will have . Using all the running gear ,wiring, suspension ,dash ,and everything . Here's the last one we did .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speedy-1 said:


> *I did that with my Z - 1 , had to run 109 octane so the valves wouldn't rattle ! My mechanic told me the only thing I could do to make it faster was "lose weight" !  Finally sucked a valve , running that hot doesn't do a lot for engine life ! *


You mentioned Kawasaki Z?
Blue is 1974 stock engine.
Green is 1976 MTC 1340 MOTOR.
Black is 1977 1000A


----------



## ZEROPILOT

mike taylor said:


> Nope I'm putting a f100 body on a Lincoln town car chassis. Everything the Lincoln has the truck will have . Using all the running gear ,wiring, suspension ,dash ,and everything . Here's the last one we did .


With the airbag ride?


----------



## Speedy-1

ZEROPILOT said:


> You mentioned Kawasaki Z?
> Blue is 1974 stock engine.
> Green is 1976 MTC 1340 MOTOR.
> Black is 1977 1000A


 *Mine was a Concourse , ZG 1000 A . I really liked the drive shaft , and 6 speed ! This is how it looked when I got it .*


----------



## Maverick

'04 Honda Cbr600RR 
Wish I lived somewhere nice year round!


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Maverick said:


> '04 Honda Cbr600RR
> Wish I lived somewhere nice year round!


We'll take you in tort heaven! Phx. Az. !


----------



## Speedy-1

Maverick said:


> '04 Honda Cbr600RR
> Wish I lived somewhere nice year round!


 *You can pretty much ride year round here , can get too darn hot in the summer ! But you can always ride up into the mountains to cool off ! Florida is warmer overall , but they don't have mountains and they only have about 3 curves !  *


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speedy-1 said:


> *You can pretty much ride year round here , can get too darn hot in the summer ! But you can always ride up into the mountains to cool off ! Florida is warmer overall , but they don't have mountains and they only have about 3 curves !  *
> 
> View attachment 194215
> 
> 
> View attachment 194217


Don't forget out 3 months of rain each day.
Flat roads have an advantage. If high speed is your thing.
Since I've had the ZX1441r, I've gone a little too fast a few times. 
More like way too fast many times.


----------



## Speedy-1

ZEROPILOT said:


> Don't forget out 3 months of rain each day.
> Flat roads have an advantage. If high speed is your thing.
> Since I've had the ZX1441r, I've gone a little too fast a few times.
> More like way too fast many times.


*After riding from Gainesville to Leesburg at night , in the pouring rain , getting there at 5:00 AM and finding that my reserved room had been rented to someone else I will NEVER forget about rain in Florida !





I still find getting into the twisty's ;*




*and being ready for whatever might be around the next corner ;*




*to be the most stimulating riding for me ! *


----------



## Dizisdalife

Just thought I should put a car picture back in this thread. Here are a few of my 1963 Alfa Romeo Giulia. I acquired the car in 1986. After considerable restoration work I put the car on the road in 1987. It was my daily driver until 1992. Since then I have just maintained the car, made a few upgrades to it, and enjoyed driving it.

The cars in the background are also Alfa Romeo. 



The car in the background is and Alfa Romeo 4C. It is rumored to be a little faster than my car.


This one is so that @maggie3fan can see the "hemi" under the hood.


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice, Joe.


----------



## Dizisdalife

Yvonne G said:


> Very nice, Joe.


Thanks Yvonne.


----------



## mike taylor

Some hard work paying off . Starting to put it back together .


----------



## mike taylor

More work on the truck ! It's going back together .


----------



## mike taylor

Man am I the only one building something ? All you guys snowed in don't have any thing going? Well here's the wife getting her grind on .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jim taylor said:


> Not alone I just don't have pics to post unless u want to see a tarp covering a 67 camaro rs or a 73 z28 sitting in a driveway with flat tires



No but We'd like to see them without tarps....just outa the love of a Chevy


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jim taylor said:


> Also not sure about your area but around me there are a bunch of place that will fix and repair your wheel. Older parts are getting harder and harder to come by had a 98 z28 at the shop and was almost impossible to get what I needed for it without going to aftermarket expensive parts.



Thanks


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Rust builds character.



Since that jerk hit me and it upset me so much, I have decided that my beautiful IROC has turned into a rat rod.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Speedy-1 said:


> *We are still trying to decide on a caption for this one ! Narrowing it down to ;
> 
> A - Don't try this at home !*
> 
> *B - Hold my beer and watch this !*
> 
> View attachment 193899


That's a "here hold my beer kinda fun!!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> More work on the truck ! It's going back together .



BTW, that's a heck of a garage!!!! Anybody would be jealous about it. Is that the blue truck you're gonna trade my IROC for???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> More work on the truck ! It's going back together .



That's MY truck!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> this is off the 'net, but the one my dad restored looked just like it only sky blue pink:
> 
> View attachment 192747
> 
> 
> That's a '35. He also had a black '36. Not a convertible, but a phaeton.



It wasn't pink, that was a Mustang, the '35 was blue.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Dizisdalife said:


> Just thought I should put a car picture back in this thread. Here are a few of my 1963 Alfa Romeo Giulia. I acquired the car in 1986. After considerable restoration work I put the car on the road in 1987. It was my daily driver until 1992. Since then I have just maintained the car, made a few upgrades to it, and enjoyed driving it.!




I so much love engines, you are correct!!!!
Y is going to change the title of this thread to add bikes. I personally just like Harleys, but there's so many of you on specific special rice burners, we gotta have bikes too, even rice burners. As far as "I" am personally concerned. This is MY thread, meaning there's 3 rules, NO politics, Religion, or Cussing. Otherwise there are no Maggie rules. Yes we will even look at rice grinders.....LOL we're here to have FUN!


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> It wasn't pink, that was a Mustang, the '35 was blue.



I'm sorry to disagree with you, my dear sister, but mom always said the '35 Ford phaeton was "sky *BLUE* pink."

This is about as close to the color as I could find doing a Google search:


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks




I was told a couple of the holes were oval instead of round and I don't think they can fix that......


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> I'm sorry to disagree with you, my dear sister, but mom always said the '35 Ford phaeton was "sky *BLUE* pink."
> 
> This is about as close to the color as I could find doing a Google search:


Well, THAT'S not fun.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I so much love engines, you are correct!!!!
> Y is going to change the title of this thread to add bikes. I personally just like Harleys, but there's so many of you on specific special rice burners, we gotta have bikes too, even rice burners. As far as "I" am personally concerned. This is MY thread, meaning there's 3 rules, NO politics, Religion, or Cussing. Otherwise there are no Maggie rules. Yes we will even look at rice grinders.....LOL we're here to have FUN!


Nobody's perfect. 
I've always been a speed demon. And it's always been easier (and cheaper) to go fast by way of rice.
As you stated...and it's true...Riding was very different decades ago. It was rare to meet someone else with a bike. Kind of like tattoos. Now everyone has one of them too.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I so much love engines, you are correct!!!!
> Y is going to change the title of this thread to add bikes. I personally just like Harleys, but there's so many of you on specific special rice burners, we gotta have bikes too, even rice burners. As far as "I" am personally concerned. This is MY thread, meaning there's 3 rules, NO politics, Religion, or Cussing. Otherwise there are no Maggie rules. Yes we will even look at rice grinders.....LOL we're here to have FUN!


I also own a Norton Commando. It's neither american or Japanese.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Nobody's perfect.
> I've always been a speed demon. And it's always been easier (and cheaper) to go fast by way of rice.
> As you stated...and it's true...Riding was very different decades ago. It was rare to meet someone else with a bike. Kind of like tattoos. Now everyone has one of them too.



Yeah, in the olden days when my husband and I went on m/c rides the riders would always raise a hand in greeting when passing another rider. Now they're so common, the greeting is not longer happening.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK there ya go, title is changed, so lets see some bikes


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> I also own a Norton Commando. It's neither american or Japanese.



They're English as I recall.......

Some time today I am going to my neighbor who has several interesting items for the riders on this thread. But right now I have to get ready for the DR.
I always wonder why I get so cleaned up for him, he's just gonna make me take my clothes off anyway.
Probably the only charge he gets all day...lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> OK there ya go, title is changed, so lets see some bikes


I might have some more photos of bikes I no longer own.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might have some more photos of bikes I no longer own.


That's fine with me. Remember, I DON'T like rules.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> That's fine with me. Remember, I DON'T like rules.


It's YOUR thread.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's YOUR thread.



I'm so laughing. I did say that, didn't I.....I'm sorry, it's our thread let's make it a good one before we lose all the funny people to the Cold Dark Room.........
Mike Taylor's wife is always helping Mike cutting up a car or truck....well she's not the only helper......this is me 30 years ago.....in my Calvin Kleins...




An AMF Harley when a shovel head was 1200 cc's and a Sporty was 900. Well that sure has changed......
I was on a run with the group and a guy took my picture. Then he blocked out on my shirt where it said Harley Davidson, and he put Honda rules on the picture.. And you all have wanted to see a photo of me, so here is one, look at my belt buckle, I still have it, it's worth some bucks now as it's a very old insignia. And this is me probably about 45 years ago.....



Ta da!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> I might have some more photos of bikes I no longer own.



You didn't say if I was right about Norton's being English.....


----------



## Speedy-1

*Here is the original Valkyrie commercial , I like it ! *


----------



## Speedy-1

maggie3fan said:


> You didn't say if I was right about Norton's being English.....


 *Yep , they were British bikes ! Held the land world speed record for their class for almost 20 years ! Until Kawasaki Knocked them off !*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK all you bikers, and motorcycle enthusiasts, sit your butts down and look at the following pictures.....This restoration is going on in the kitchen 2 houses away from me. 
I'm not going to say what it is. Let's see who among you is the most knowledgeable rider..........






Anyone?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Indian scout 45


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> You didn't say if I was right about Norton's being English.....


Yep. English. Not to shabby either for 1969.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Speedy-1 said:


> *Yep , they were British bikes ! Held the land world speed record for their class for almost 20 years ! Until Kawasaki Knocked them off !*


Kawasaki impressed a young ZEROPILOT. As a young man, I noticed that every fast bike said Kawasaki on it.
And they were cheap!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Right now it's just like then. Kawasaki has the top two high horsepower, fastest bikes.
The ZX1441R NINJA and the supercharged H2 and H2R Ninja.
I'm much older, but still just as impressed by the capabilities.
Now the price is as high as any other premium bike.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've worked at dealerships for different makes.
I like to see a woman who's not affraid to dig in and get dirty.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

What year is it? The owner called it an Indian Sport Scout. If I'm right in remembering a conversation with Zeropilot he said a 45 was his favorite bike. Evidently this was a special edition, not many made......I'll tell....1938 You should see it in person. Did you see the suicide shifter???




I'm going to take more pictures of what he restores, and he makes knives, what a really interesting person.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I told my friend I would post this, but neither looks kewl, or classic or even fun. I will post for him tho, because I have a rescue Sulcata who's about 5 inches long and pyramided badly, so I named him Knobby and he's even more knobby than those back tires.....Dirt bikes right?



Knobby



Oh, the bikes, heck I can't find my notes saying what they are. But dirt bike riders aren't bikers in MY sense of the word. You should have seen us the other day. It's the day after the ice storm and the roads were still so bad we couldn't get out of our little enclave due to the small hill was ice.The owner of the dirt bikes couldn't get the green one started, so (now mind you, I'm 70 and he's old enough to know better too, 39 I think) so we tie the green bike to my IROC and I take my very light car that is all engine and no traction out on our icy road and there is no way I can describe what happened, but I did finally get going and made it up to about 20 when he fell off the bike, I down shifted very light and went sideways and that damn birt bike hit my car! But we were both laughing so hard you'da thought we were both 12. 
So then I took him hookie bobbin, which means I'm driving and he's holding on to my not bumper and skiing on his shoes. I get up to about 30 and lose him. More laughter, but we decided if we kept it up he could get hurt. Why is the fun I like always dangerous? Same as the men I liked.......


----------



## mike taylor

I'd take a Harley-Davidson Flathead over the Indian Scout. But it's a badass bike non the less . I think Harley's best motor was the evolution but the knucklehead is the coolest looking motor .


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie you tell me to comment on your page here then don't talk . Pish posh o my gosh


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Usually green dirt bikes would be Kawasaki. Honda red. Suzuki blue and Yamaha yellow. Those are traditional like Harley orange.
But I've never gotten into dirt bikes.
I'm not sure why.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Sorry. 45 would be 45 square inch.
It's just an engine size.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie you tell me to comment on your page here then don't talk . Pish posh o my gosh





I just wanted you to see that Indian. And what do you mean I don't talk? I told a story about pulling that dirt bike with my car, I posted pix of that Indian, and I believe I even posted 2 pictures of me. What more do you want???jeeze 
Besides, I'm so nervous about my trip my mind can't make any decent posts.


mike taylor said:


> I'd take a Harley-Davidson Flathead over the Indian Scout. But it's a badass bike non the less . I think Harley's best motor was the evolution but the knucklehead is the coolest looking motor .



Needless to say, I was always the back seat rider with a pillow on the fender, so I will personally agree with you about the Evolution , a smooth motor with a lot of power


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I just wanted you to see that Indian. And what do you mean I don't talk? I told a story about pulling that dirt bike with my car, I posted pix of that Indian, and I believe I even posted 2 pictures of me. What more do you want???jeeze
> Besides, I'm so nervous about my trip my mind can't make any decent posts.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I was always the back seat rider with a pillow on the fender, so I will personally agree with you about the Evolution , a smooth motor with a lot of power


....Smooth motor, anyway.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> ....Smooth motor, anyway.



LOL you're mean! We're having another ice storm. I'm taking Amtrak to Fresno, and I'm nervous for some reason. How in the hell did I pull a 53' trailer back and forth cross the whole United States, and now I'm nervous about getting on a train? I'm afraid I'll get lost or something, I guess. I mean wrong train, not really "lost". Heck, I don't even need a map to get to most cities.....


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> LOL you're mean! We're having another ice storm. I'm taking Amtrak to Fresno, and I'm nervous for some reason. How in the hell did I pull a 53' trailer back and forth cross the whole United States, and now I'm nervous about getting on a train? I'm afraid I'll get lost or something, I guess. I mean wrong train, not really "lost". Heck, I don't even need a map to get to most cities.....


I also have an "A" license. I needed it for work, but in all honesty, driving a big trailer truck still scares the crap out of me. I can't imagine doing it every day.
Have a nice trip.


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> I just wanted you to see that Indian. And what do you mean I don't talk? I told a story about pulling that dirt bike with my car, I posted pix of that Indian, and I believe I even posted 2 pictures of me. What more do you want???jeeze
> Besides, I'm so nervous about my trip my mind can't make any decent posts.
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I was always the back seat rider with a pillow on the fender, so I will personally agree with you about the Evolution , a smooth motor with a lot of power


I expected an answer in two minutes . (Taps foot while waiting)


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hope you ain't waitin on me good lookin. I just got back from Calif and I am trying to unwind. Both nights I was there, there was gunshots. One hit his next door neightbors house, went thru the wall and missed her sitting and watching TV. Cops say the bullet missed her by about 2 inches.
Now you know I will fight with anyone, but guns are too serious. I had my switch blade, but that's like taking a 22 to an AR15 party. That city is so dangerous. And yet (when it got so cold)We walked 3 blocks, (at midnight) and took a couple of blankets to my sons homeless friend. That's real smart in a place where most are Hmoung gangbangers, and everybody carries a gun and most are not sane enough to have one. If you don't think that makes you really stressed.... Holy crap


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah ,I was waiting but no answer . I turned blue and passed out waiting . Here's ole blue .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

MY truck
I'm sorry Mike I thought you knew I was taking the train to spend Christmas with my youngest son. I was gone for 4 days.....


----------



## mike taylor

More progress on ole blue .


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You've worked hard on it. You're farther along then I thought.....


----------



## mike taylor

Been working my butt off on it . My son an wife has helped a lot. But my buds Sam and Bubba are the back bone of the build .


----------



## mike taylor

More progress it has a grill now.


----------



## mike taylor

I guess I'm the only one who builds cars on the weekends .


----------



## kingsley

MY 1974 Jaguar Etype, formally owned by Jacque Cousteau, leaks oil and gas, but is automotive art!! I live it!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ni-i-ce!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've always liked those E-types. But I've never had one.
It's so much nicer looking than those X bodies.


----------



## kingsley

Thanks all, I purchased this car in 2000 and sold it to a friend in 2008 , i missed it so much that i bought it back from him last year!! so glad i did.. I have a few others but this by far is my fav.


----------



## mike taylor

Worked on the bed of my truck today . That's a nice car . If it's leaking fluids then it's time to turn some wrenches and take pictures as you do it .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I just picked up an old boat anchor in the shape of a 2000 Honda Hornet 600. (motorcycle)
I'm thinking go cart motor......


----------



## mike taylor

New build s10 rat rod . Powered by a 360 .


----------



## Yvonne G

Do you never stop?


----------



## mike taylor

Nope we build that's what we do . An get drunk . I almost died yesterday . Drank moonshine then went mudding in a home made buggy . Broke something in the running gear . Jumped out of buggy on a hill and smashed my head into the corner of a trailer . ouch got a big bump on my head . Good times !


----------



## Yvonne G

Yeah, right.


----------



## mike taylor

I did got the bump on the head and everything.


----------



## mike taylor

Man that's a bad photo . But you can clearly see the smashed head . haha


----------



## mike taylor

Today's build


----------



## Yvonne G

Interesting.

Do you ever hear from Kevin?


----------



## mike taylor

Every once in a while. Not often.


----------



## 37dodge

1973 ranger bronco 1972 pantera detomaso 2002 roush mustang


----------



## 37dodge

1937 dodge truck


----------



## 37dodge

1933 Plymouth all stock


----------



## Yvonne G

@37dodge : you need more space!!


----------



## 37dodge

when you run out of room they get parked in the garden!


----------



## 37dodge




----------



## 37dodge

Restored 1972 ct90 original 1968 Honda z50a bought new by grandpa and passed down


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is that a Z50 or a Qa50 Monkey bike?
I love those things.
I have a "67 Qa50. It's been sitting for about 20 years, but I'm sure it would fire right up.


----------



## 37dodge

qa50 with z50 engine mocked up


----------



## 37dodge

I love the gas tank and the seat on the qa50 it looks like a miniature Harley . My favorite are CT70 because of the better suspension my three year old and I cruise the orchards on it


----------



## 37dodge




----------



## mike taylor

All very nice stuff .


----------



## ZEROPILOT

37dodge said:


> I love the gas tank and the seat on the qa50 it looks like a miniature Harley . My favorite are CT70 because of the better suspension my three year old and I cruise the orchards on it


I wish I'd bought a few back when people were giving them away. Now they're worth their weight in gold it seems.


----------



## 37dodge

That's sure the truth you could buy them all day long for $400 10 years ago now you're paying 1400 to $2,400 for a bike with original paint how about speed boats the Forgotten relic of the California drought mine hasn't seen the lake in at least 8 years. 440 dodge with place diverter. I built this in my early 20s I was so much fun! my three year old about fell over when he saw the cover come off he loves a hot rod!


at least eight years


----------



## ZEROPILOT

37dodge said:


> That's sure the truth you could buy them all day long for $400 10 years ago now you're paying 1400 to $2,400 for a bike with original paint how about speed boats the Forgotten relic of the California drought mine hasn't seen the lake in at least 8 years. 440 dodge with place diverter. I built this in my early 20s I was so much fun! my three year old about fell over when he saw the cover come off he loves a hot rod!
> View attachment 205140
> View attachment 205141
> at least eight years


I'm just a Jon boat guy.
That thing is a beauty


----------



## 37dodge

When the lakes dried up we started going to the dunes hopefully no rain next week for trip to the beach


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I wish I had the room for a collection like that.
I've got a 1 car garage, a shed and two rental units.


----------



## 37dodge

Thanks what is a Jon boat?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

37dodge said:


> Thanks what is a Jon boat?


a 14 foot aluminum fishing boat with a tiller steering outboard engine.


----------



## Yvonne G

A fisherman's special:


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> A fisherman's special:
> 
> View attachment 205143


A fisherman WITHOUT a bad back, that is.


----------



## Yvonne G

It's a shame about Maggie's car. It really meant a lot to her and she took such good care of it. She now refers to it as a rat rod. She can't afford to have it fixed, so she's going with the flow.


----------



## 37dodge

That's really funny you learn something new every day I never heard it called that before. The "ss little Okie" has 4 horsepower great for the lake but not enough power I tried taking it in the San Joaquin River one time it took me about an hour to go 10 feet everything was fine until the river necked down and I wanted to go back!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I have a 9.9 HP Mercury 4 stroke. (Suzuki)
It's ok powerwise.


----------



## 37dodge

That's what I'd like to have if the wind is blowing my 2 stroke envelopes you in a plume of smoke it's a pain to mix it. My dad gave me A 7 horsepower last weekend it's a Ted Williams air-cooled it look like it was a four stroke but unfortunately it's a two stroke as well I gave it a pull and man that 7 horsepower is hard to turn over so I'm not going to mess with it. I have been looking for a newer 4 stroke but they are pretty pricey what you have would be ideal plus I'm sure the two stroke will be banned all together soon


----------



## 37dodge

I was looking at the pictures of your Kawasaki the older light green one my father had one like that he said it was a tribute bike to a famous racer I rode it one-time man and that was enough that is a seriously fast motorcycle I came Round the Corner a little too fast and was over that yellow line a car was coming so I accelerated and went to move over into my lane it didn't happen the front end came write up on it scared me to death. grown up riding motorcycles my whole life and that was just too much for me I never rode that thing again. My dad also had a triple 500 Kawasaki 2 stroke I think that was the neatest sounding motorcycle. He warned me not to go over 70 miles an hour cuz apparently they were known to death wobble


----------



## 37dodge

Zero pilot does that zrx have a square headlight


----------



## ZEROPILOT

37dodge said:


> I was looking at the pictures of your Kawasaki the older light green one my father had one like that he said it was a tribute bike to a famous racer I rode it one-time man and that was enough that is a seriously fast motorcycle I came Round the Corner a little too fast and was over that yellow line a car was coming so I accelerated and went to move over into my lane it didn't happen the front end came write up on it scared me to death. grown up riding motorcycles my whole life and that was just too much for me I never rode that thing again. My dad also had a triple 500 Kawasaki 2 stroke I think that was the neatest sounding motorcycle. He warned me not to go over 70 miles an hour cuz apparently they were known to death wobble


My 1972 H2 COBRA 750 (blue one)has a gusseted frame and swingarm for a little less twisting. It still handles like a bucket of crap. the green 1974 H2 (no photo of it) actually tries to change lanes when the power comes on because of torque steer. It's funny because its only 74 H.P. Just cheap Japanese steel from the 60s and 70s.
My ZX14r has 209 H.P. and handles like a sofa. You can go to sleep at 150 mph.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

37dodge said:


> Zero pilot does that zrx have a square headlight


Yes. The ZRX 1100 and 1200 both had rectangular headlamps like the earlier GPZ models.
I actually have sold the ZRX.


----------



## Stuart S.

37dodge said:


> Thanks what is a Jon boat?



The best kind there is my friend


----------



## PLesage

Might get finished one day.


----------



## Michael Malone

I got and old junker it's a 67 c10 my uncle had it almost 40 years before I got it. I drove it as my daily for a few years motor blew and sit and started to rot away but I just recently was able to put a new motor in it it's a 355 with aluminum heads and a .600 lift cam it's a pretty good motor still have a lot to do before it's ready for road again.


----------



## Yvonne G

Nice!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

That's a great truck.
I had a '70 with a straight 6 in it.
It couldn't be killed.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is my classic Toyota KP61 "DRIFT" car.
I'm entirely too large and too old for such a car...But it's my new project.
Rear wheel drive and engine swapped for a DOHC unit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Fast, fun and very, very uncomfortable.


----------



## Michael Malone

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is my classic Toyota KP61 "DRIFT" car.
> I'm entirely too large and too old for such a car...But it's my new project.
> Rear wheel drive and engine swapped for a DOHC unit.



Nice! U don't see many like that anymore.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've refreshed the front and rear with slimmer, lighter used JDM bumpers imported at great cost  from Malaysia . And an ultra rare rear louver.
I also found a rare set of genuine Hayashi racing wheels that I'll be restoring and installing. 
It's been fun looking for and finding these cool parts.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is the new Harley I've added to the collective.
My back likes it....And so far, so do I.
It's my first Harley.


----------



## Cheryl Hills

ZEROPILOT said:


> This is the new Harley I've added to the collective.
> My back likes it....And so far, so do I.
> It's my first Harley.


Nice!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Very purdy!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Thanks.
I'm going to catch a lot of HELL with my buddies.
I've talked so much crap about the motor company for decades!
Now I own one.
Funny how old age mellowed me out. I no longer need to go 200 mph.....


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I'm going to catch a lot of HELL with my buddies.
> I've talked so much crap about the motor company for decades!
> Now I own one.
> Funny how old age mellowed me out. I no longer need to go 200 mph.....



I guess I should send you a San Diego Harley T-shirt so they will give you more crap[emoji23]


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks.
> I'm going to catch a lot of HELL with my buddies.
> I've talked so much crap about the motor company for decades!
> Now I own one.
> Funny how old age mellowed me out. I no longer need to go 200 mph.....


What? You think a Harley won't go that fast? Maybe you bought a dud!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> What? You think a Harley won't go that fast? Maybe you bought a dud!


No.
My new Harley has race cams. (Installed by and bragged about for over 15 minutes by the previous owner) A tuner kit for the fuel injection and has aftermarket pipes
It makes about 78 hp. And is 700 pounds. The engine is nearly 1,700cc.
My Kawasaki has an aftermarket computer and some other small mods and makes over 200 hp. 540 pounds. It's just 1,441cc.
The Harley will cover a quarter mile in the low 14 seconds.
The Kawasaki will do it in the high 9s.
The Harley has a top speed of about 125.
The Kawasaki does 186 limited by a "gentlemans agreement" amongst manufacturers. With my set up...over 200. That's like standing by the side of the highway and watching a bike go past you at 75 mph.
By speed comparison. The Harley is a lawn tractor up against a ballistic missile.
True. The Harley will outrun most cars. And this one would dust off most other Harleys.
But in the world of actually fast. They are irrelevant.
True with lots of money they can FLY. And I know a guy that drag races big twins.
But put that same money into a sportbike and it'll be the same story.
I've never met anyone that has owned a Japanese Hyperbike and rode a Harley and said "now THAT is fast!"
I got this thing to putt around on. I expect nothing more.
It is a big, heavy, comfortable peice of 1940s technology.
I'm assuming that you've never been on a late model Hyperbike from Kawasaki, Suzuki Ducati or BMW?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got my name ZEROPILOT from wheelying past and out running the Harleys in the group I belonged to.
I had a clapped out 1972 Kawasaki. It smoked and it was loud. But I never lost a race.
1969 was the last year that Harley won a road race(Daytona) against Japanese and English competition.
They still do well in dirt track. No power....No brakes....whatever.
Later the AMA allowed Harley 1200cc twins to race against Japanese 600s. But they couldn't win.
Now there are Harley top fuel bikes. Purpose built Dragsters. They do well. Take a good look at them and you will see NO ACTUAL PARTS MADE BY HARLEY. But the Japanese have to use stock engine cases and some other stipulations.
I could go on and on. And I have before.
These are apples and oranges as they say.


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> No.
> My new Harley has race cams. (Installed by and bragged about for over 15 minutes by the previous owner) A tuner kit for the fuel injection and has aftermarket pipes
> It makes about 78 hp. And is 700 pounds. The engine is nearly 1,700cc.
> My Kawasaki has an aftermarket computer and some other small mods and makes over 200 hp. 540 pounds. It's just 1,441cc.
> The Harley will cover a quarter mile in the low 14 seconds.
> The Kawasaki will do it in the high 9s.
> The Harley has a top speed of about 125.
> The Kawasaki does 186 limited by a "gentlemans agreement" amongst manufacturers. With my set up...over 200. That's like standing by the side of the highway and watching a bike go past you at 75 mph.
> By speed comparison. The Harley is a lawn tractor up against a ballistic missile.
> True. The Harley will outrun most cars. And this one would dust off most other Harleys.
> But in the world of actually fast. They are irrelevant.
> True with lots of money they can FLY. And I know a guy that drag races big twins.
> But put that same money into a sportbike and it'll be the same story.
> I've never met anyone that has owned a Japanese Hyperbike and rode a Harley and said "now THAT is fast!"
> I got this thing to putt around on. I expect nothing more.
> It is a big, heavy, comfortable peice of 1940s technology.
> I'm assuming that you've never been on a late model Hyperbike from Kawasaki, Suzuki Ducati or BMW?


No, us died in the wool Harley folk look down our noses at those, dare I say, crotch rockets!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> No, us died in the wool Harley folk look down our noses at those, dare I say, crotch rockets!


Give me a while.
I might drink some of that COOL AID.


----------



## Action

My baby.....for over 30 years.
Jack


----------



## Blackdog1714

My buddy has a Ducati 1199 Panigale- I have seen video of him road racing at over 180 MPH in straights and not an ounce of center tire in turns. Makes me quessy to watch. I have rocked Subarus since 2001 and don't see me changing antime soon. This is my 2006 Outback at the beach. 1.5" lift all around and the other photo is how I made it have a front hitch- ALL PROPS to SUPARU-. It is a head turner at the beach


----------

